# Solved: 1 game 2 screens



## ragez0r (Sep 1, 2004)

ati radeon hd 4870 512mb gddr5
2x acer x223w (both on DVI plug)
1680 x 1050 resolution (both)
windows 7

heres the issue.. i just got my 2nd screen hoping i could extend my favourite mmo (Eve-online) and id really like to stretch out my game to both screens but the window does not have the stretch option.. i can only drag it.. inside the game i have fullscreen and windowed mode... but nowhere can i have my game occupy both screens .. i dont want a duplicate of this game... 

also i should i add i have the same desktop wallpaper on both screens.. not 1 wallpaper stretched out to both screens


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

You would need to find a way to use a custom resolution of 3360x1050 in the game, if the game doesn't support that, it's a no.


----------



## ragez0r (Sep 1, 2004)

some1 told me that i should flip on a feature that would stretch my desktop to both screens.. and that would fix everything.. does any1 know how to do that in ati catalyst ?? i now have the latest version of it... and thank you BG-0.. but no such option exists


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe try this tool? http://www.realtimesoft.com/ultramon/


----------



## ragez0r (Sep 1, 2004)

nope.. nothin
did i just waste 200$ on a new screen ?


----------



## ragez0r (Sep 1, 2004)

bump


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

I am using Catalyst Control Center version 2008.0417.2155.37392 at work and this is how I setup Extended desktop.

1) Open up Catalyst Control Center

*If the secondary display is disabled*

2) Right Click the Nr 2 display in the right hand box (should have 2 screens showing one with nr 1 on it and one with nr2) and select Enable.

This may automatically bring up your extended desktop on both screens. If it doesn't then do the following aswell.

3) Where you the the two screen pictures just to the left of the above box (should have to boxes labelled Desktop 1 and Desktop 2, each should have a screen in the box). If so, drag Desktop 2 to the *Attached displays currently disabled* box (just below it) and click Remove (your second screen may go off, don't worry).

4) Then drag the screen which should now be in *Attached displays currently disabled* from there back to the *Desktop 2* box. Hopefully this will enable extended desktop.

Basically, in the new Catalyst Control Center there is not actual check box to enable / disable extended desktop, it should do it automatically.

Any changes made during the above process will update automatically as you do them, there is no need to click Apply or OK during the process.

For more info on dual display setups have a look at the Catalyst Control Center Help and do a search for Extended Desktop and select the Displays Manager option.

Hope this makes sense and helps you out.

As for Eve, I play this alot myself but haven't tried setting it up on two screens. I have known people that have and not one of them has kept it because all you ship controls end up being split across the two screens which makes managing them more awkward.


----------



## forumid123 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for Sharing


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

From what I understand you cannot even USE extended desktop in windows Vista and 7. The operating systems simply do not support it.

The only way i have found to do this in vista and 7 (i played eve for a time myself, same issue you are having) is to set a custom resolution in your video card control panel and make it equal to the resolution of both screens side by side.

THEN, you need to go in game and set your resolution to this new custom one. I should show up in the list. I know how to for nvidia, but ATI i have no idea.
Then the other problem you will have is it will probably cut off a small portion of the screen, because you HAVE to run eve in windowed mode for this to work. This leaves the windows frame on screen...

As for the ship controls...

You can move them anywhere on screen that you choose. Its in the menu settings somewhere.

To solve that, you need to run a program that will automatically move and align your game client beyond the edges of the screen. Since windows wont allow you to move the frame high enough to hide it all.

The eve forums will have everything you need. But it makes the game look as if full screen on two monitors.

This is a screenshot of my off centered ship controls just to prove you can.

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c241/MastaSquidge1/PC1/20081211201120.jpg


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

The operating system has nothing to do with it. The game and the video card don't support what you want to do. You can't just decide you want to go fullscreen in both monitors. That requires that the *hardware *on the video card support it. It doesn't. If you can stretch a window, you can stretch it to encompass both screens. (I do this with Flight Simulator and Everquest). In order to do it fullscreen, the game itself has to be written to do this. I.e., it would have to be able to display half of the image on one screen and half on the other.

There are boxes out there that will take one imput and stretch it across two monitors. There are also video cards out there that do exactly that.

But it has nothing to do with the operating system. It's all on the video card.

Masta Squidge: I don't know who told you that, but extended desktop *is *supported by the O/S. In fact, if your video card supports it, Windows will enable it by default even before you install drivers. Hell, if you have one monitor, and plug in a second, the next time you reboot, you will have an extended desktop.

Courtney


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

Sorry, Stretched Desktop is what he needs.... Not extended. And what also is not available on Vista.

Stretched desktop is when the task bar stretches across both, or all the screens and behaves as ONE task bar. Not multiple taskbars with a seperate one on each screen, like clone view would show. And what I was thinking was "dual view" before is actually this extended view you refer to. It doesnt show a task bar on any monitor except the first one.

Stretched Desktop does. I dont know how many different ways I can explain this, but it is impossible to play eve, or any other video game in FULLscreen across more than one monitor unless the game has native multi screen support.

And I assure you my hardware is capable of doing it, since it works just fine in XP, and being that it is a 9800GTX+.

Extended PLUS a custom resolution is what you must use in Vista to accomplish what the OP is trying to do. You also need a third party program to mimic fullscreen.

I have spent hours pouring over this, with countless searches as to why I cannot do it in vista, but can in XP.

EDIT: Just in case you still dont believe me, here is one reference to it:

http://www.downloadatoz.com/windows...not-available-in-catalyst-control-center.html



> Symptoms:
> 
> Under Windows Vista STRETCHED mode is not available in Catalyst Control Center. Only CLONE and EXTENDED mode are available.
> 
> ...


And obviously also applies to Nvidia. And 7, considering its pretty much the same OS + tweaks.



> In order to do it fullscreen, the game itself has to be written to do this. I.e., it would have to be able to display half of the image on one screen and half on the other.


Also not true. In XP, using stretched desktop it tells the game your resolution is whatever the combined resolution of both screens is. Fullscreen on XP with stretched desktop without using any special software to move/stretch/scale the "windowed mode" of the game. This is fullscreen.

http://patchtimer.org/uploader/files2/gin-vagoo-3600x1050.jpg

The only problem with doing this with two screens is that generally the game focuses on the center of the display. Which is now a black bar.

Three screens works wonderfully though.


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

Whoops, failed again. Horizontal Span, or span view, or span something, not stretched view, is the proper term.


----------



## ragez0r (Sep 1, 2004)

thank you tanis, although ive grown accustomed to having access to a browser while playing eve.. i still wish i could see 'more' eve 

so i understand that windows 7 wont let me stretch my game to both screens.. what would happen if i were to downgrade to winxp ?

to masta: my resolution wont go higher than 1680x1050










thank you every1


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

If you were to downgrade to XP, you will lose DX10 but what you are trying to do works without any problem.

As for your resolution. You need to set a custom resolution in the control panel for your video card. Something I know how to do with nvidia, but not ati.

This value will then show up in the list in eve and setting it to windowed mode with this resolution will open eve in a window that spans both screens. Then you have the problem where the top of the frame cant be pushed far enough up to view the bottom 4o pixels or so of eve. This is where the third party software comes into play.

Again, the eve forums can answer all of these questions far better then we can here.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

As I mentioned before, you can do it with one piece of hardware. I stretch Flight Simulator across 3 monitors with this (http://www.matrox.com/graphics/surroundgaming/en/games/).

Courtney


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

OR, you can do it for free using EvEMover, EvEmon, eve windowed mode helper... there are tons of programs that do this, some easier to set up than others.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Masta Squidge said:


> As for the ship controls...
> 
> You can move them anywhere on screen that you choose. Its in the menu settings somewhere.


Oh yea, forgot about that. Ive always kept mine in the default location so totally forgot you can move them now.


----------



## ragez0r (Sep 1, 2004)

thank you courtney.. but it has no support for my game 

thank you masta... ill just have to hold my breath with windows 7 until they decide to fix this...


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

Its not broken, its simply not a part of the windows display whatever the crap its called. For whatever reason, you cant do it and there is no software workaround. At least not for fullscreen. 

And as I have said, there are several dozen programs that will solve your problem, for the low, low cost of free.

Im telling you, go ask on the eve forums and within an hour you will have a huge list with full instructions on how to do it. Its really very simple. You just fire up eve, switch to the program in question and press one button.


----------



## ragez0r (Sep 1, 2004)

thanks masta (cool nickname)
ive installed evemover btw.. and it solved the border problem i had with windows 7.. evemon had the fix but.. the new version took it out 

truth be told.. i tend to avoid the eve forums.. alot of goons be lurking about


----------

